# Help me create!



## sPliNtEr_777 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have just gone back to school for my last year and I am doing my A2 level art project, in which I will need to reference lots of different artists. I have chosen to do my project on dynastic japanese art (hokusai, hiroshige etc) and printing/etching techniques and their influence on modern culture and tattoo art in particular. Basically as a starting point Ive done a few graphic studies around patternation (like the scales on a Garver koi etc) based both on Garver and Hokusai, but Im soon going to run out of references, so I guess what Im asking is can any of you guys suggest artists I should look at that would fit into my, albeit vague, brief?

cheers folks


----------

